# what and where should i buy a pyraminx and megaminx?



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 29, 2008)

hey guys, i'm just wondering about your experiences with a megaminx and pyraminx and what you think are the best ones. I'm interested in getting both in the near future and i'm not sure which ones to get and where from. should i get both mefferets megaminx and pyraminx or should i get different ones from cube4you?? also, should i get the v-cubes (all three) as a present for my birthday/christmas, or a megaminx, pyraminx, square-1, magic ect...?


----------



## TMOY (Sep 29, 2008)

I have tried successively the three megaminxes from cube4you.
The first one was a Meffert and it was a huge disappointment. It's way too stiff, even after lubing it (I haven't tried to change the springs yet), except for the drak blue face which is too loose and causes many pops, and tiles keep on falling, after my very first resolution three of them were already gone. It almost disgusted me from megaminx.
The second one was the one with PVC stickers. It is a bit better but not that great, and some colors are too close to each other which causes many recognition problems, you really need to change the stickers.
Finally I got the "New megaminx" aka Chinese megaminx, and I divided my times by two with it in two weeks  That's by far the best one of the three.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 29, 2008)

TMOY said:


> I have tried successively the three megaminxes from cube4you.
> The first one was a Meffert and it was a huge disappointment. It's way too stiff, even after lubing it (I haven't tried to change the springs yet), except for the drak blue face which is too loose and causes many pops, and tiles keep on falling, after my very first resolution three of them were already gone. It almost disgusted me from megaminx.
> The second one was the one with PVC stickers. It is a bit better but not that great, and some colors are too close to each other which causes many recognition problems, you really need to change the stickers.
> Finally I got the "New megaminx" aka Chinese megaminx, and I divided my times by two with it in two weeks  That's by far the best one of the three.



umm yeah. where to start.

mefferts minx: so you didnt do the one and only thing that makes mefferts minxes great, but you can still say that they are not good. the second thing you are supposed to do is take all the tiles off and reglue them. lubing is very optional.

pvc minx: ive heard that these are generally ok. not many people have them though, so its hard to tell.

chinaminx: the general concensus is that these suck. i know someone on this forum(fanwuq maybe?) really like his, but he did all sorts of sanding and mods.

conclusion" get a mefferts, change the springs. end of story.


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2008)

But the thing is, _how_ do you get a Meffert's Megaminx when it's been out of stock forever? Wonder how Yu Nakajima got his...


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 29, 2008)

Nakaji did win WC07, didn't he? I'm pretty sure he has some money left over to bribe Uwe to sell him the only Mefferts Megaminx in stock.


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 29, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried successively the three megaminxes from cube4you.
> ...



Your supposed to take off all the tiles on a $30.00 puzzle? Im pretty sure after spending that much on it, the people working at mefferts should glue them on decently. The PVC one is the best in my opinion after lubing and decreasing spring tension. The chinaminx is good too. I say (Taking into account price/quality and other factors) that; PVC>Chinaminx>Mefferts


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 29, 2008)

So many mixed opinions on this. A megaminx will probably be my next puzzle too . Many people have said that the mefferts ones are the best, so which is which? And is it realistically possible to get one if they've been out of stock so long?

I don't mind reglueing tiles if that's what it takes for a good puzzle.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm averaging about 2:40 on my chinaminx. I just tried a solve on my Mefferts and got 9:59 (yes, almost 10 minutes !)
Do you really think changing the springs will be enough to solve the problem ? I'm in serious doubt...


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 29, 2008)

If you sand the bumps on the chinaminx's corners, will the minx be smoother?


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 29, 2008)

blah said:


> But the thing is, _how_ do you get a Meffert's Megaminx when it's been out of stock forever? Wonder how Yu Nakajima got his...





pcharles93 said:


> Nakaji did win WC07, didn't he? I'm pretty sure he has some money left over to bribe Uwe to sell him the only Mefferts Megaminx in stock.



they are back in stock now, but as a different product. it appears as though they started stickering them instead of tiles, which is a good move in my opinion.

and Yu bought his from another cuber, i dont know who. he posted a video asking if anyone would be willing to sell him one, and im sure he got multiple offers.



Leviticus said:


> Your supposed to take off all the tiles on a $30.00 puzzle? Im pretty sure after spending that much on it, the people working at mefferts should glue them on decently. The PVC one is the best in my opinion after lubing and decreasing spring tension. The chinaminx is good too. I say (Taking into account price/quality and other factors) that; PVC>Chinaminx>Mefferts



well i have heard people say that, but i havent taken mine off. in 4 months i have only lost~5-6 tiles. maybe i just got lucky, or maybe it comes down to the solving style of each person.
i have yet to try a pvc minx, but i hear they are actually pretty nice. i tried a chinaminx one and it was very bad in my opinion. maybe chinaminxes are a luck of the draw type of thing, like with storebought 3x3s.
then again, since megaminxs are really just extended 3x3s, i think The Law of Personal Preference that applies to all the various 3x3s is coming in to play here.



TMOY said:


> I'm averaging about 2:40 on my chinaminx. I just tried a solve on my Mefferts and got 9:59 (yes, almost 10 minutes !)
> Do you really think changing the springs will be enough to solve the problem ? I'm in serious doubt...



yes, changing the springs makes a billion percent difference. mine actually hurt my hands to solve before i changed the springs, and a huge difference was noticeable even after only changing 3-4 sides. now it turns just like a good 3x3.


----------



## Laetitia (Sep 29, 2008)

Chinese megaminx are good.
I tried good mefferts megaminxes, they are good but I don't like it.
I prefer my chinese.

I didn't do any modifications on my chinese megaminx and it does turn very well. I just solved it a lot of times and lube it

But I also think that I'm the only person in the world who thinks that my megaminx is very good  

(I won't give my times on my chinese and on mefferts or other megaminxes, because with the color scheme is not my color scheme, I just can't speedsolve it...)


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 29, 2008)

blah said:


> But the thing is, _how_ do you get a Meffert's Megaminx when it's been out of stock forever? Wonder how Yu Nakajima got his...



http://sites.webec.com.hk/meffert/index.cfm?id=587003&pageid=87 Mefferts has them with PET stickers. (in stock)


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 29, 2008)

ConnorCuber said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > But the thing is, _how_ do you get a Meffert's Megaminx when it's been out of stock forever? Wonder how Yu Nakajima got his...
> ...



Yu has a tiled one...


----------



## Squircifer (Sep 29, 2008)

I have 2 Mefferts and 2 Chinese Minx's (Minxii?) anyway, for the most part it is personal preference as to which is better. On the Mefferts I changed out the springs from a Chinaminx and bought new screws.. set it up lubed it up and it works like a dream. I have the dream one tiled and my 2nd one stickered with stickers from Cubesmith... it is on the same level as the tiled minx after the spring/screw change. I have till now only one tile fall off. 

The chinaminx can be good, but my expereince has shown me that there is a lot of work to be put into it. And I mean a lot...


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 29, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



I was replying to when he said "how do you get a Meffert's Megaminx..."


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 30, 2008)

can anyone tell me if this one is any good > http://cgi.ebay.com/New-version-MEG...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

I've got enough to get this right now, just don't want it to be a poc.


----------



## Laetitia (Sep 30, 2008)

It's a chinese megaminx.
Chinese megaminx are good when they are broken in.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 30, 2008)

Laetitia said:


> It's a chinese megaminx.
> Chinese megaminx are good when they are broken in.



thanks, I might get that one then, it's pretty cheap. 

btw, you're awesome at solving the megaminx.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 1, 2008)

Pyraminx: I got a really old one from a friend, which was very good. Meffert's is nice too.
Megaminx: I think I tried a Meffert's at comp and it was OK, lots of lock-up and pops, but still usable. Never tried a PVC one. Chinaminx sucks and pops a lot at first, but after just roughly sanding the corners slightly, it's quite nice. Even before sanding, i've achieved 6tps 2gen, so it's not slow. After sanding, it became over 8tps. I used sandpaper 80 and just really roughly sanded in like 30minutes. It is still stiff and pops, but if you use my style of fingertricks, not the standard way, it is very fast. 
Rather than holding it as a 3x3 cube and turn using fingertips, I hold it more like a video game controller and just trigger with my thumb and index finger.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

Why do companies keep selling "almost good" products? I would gladly pay 5 Euro's extra for a pre-modded speedminx


----------



## TMOY (Oct 2, 2008)

As far as I can tell the chinaminx seems to be a new, not yet broken-in one. Good chinaminxes look much brighter than new ones.


----------



## cubeRemi (Oct 3, 2008)

should I buy my minx here: 

http://www.puzl.co.uk/megaminx-spee....html?osCsid=acf44da6747854cc9d6f51fba73f0d28

ore here: http://www.mefferts.com/ ( the only one in store )

Remi


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 3, 2008)

mefferts megaminx is said to be the best. never tried the other one though.
however, if you do not think that you are going to go alot into megaminx, buying the cheap pvc one at cube4you is ok.


----------



## cubeRemi (Oct 3, 2008)

I already have the pvc, but I need a fast one...


----------



## Inusagi (Oct 3, 2008)

Why does evrybody talk about megaminxes? I am still waiting for the Pyraminx anwser and it has already been three pages...


----------



## TMOY (Oct 3, 2008)

Because everybody forgot about the second half of the question ? 
BTW, my own experience with pyraminxes was quite similar to megamixes: first the Meffert, not bad but died after only two weeks, then the white chinese, IMHO better.


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 3, 2008)

anyone got comments on a Hungarian Supernova?


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 5, 2008)

no idea abt pyraminx. i guess any one will do. just lube it n it will be good.


----------



## Inusagi (Oct 5, 2008)

TMOY said:


> Because everybody forgot about the second half of the question ?
> BTW, my own experience with pyraminxes was quite similar to megamixes: first the Meffert, not bad but died after only two weeks, then the white chinese, IMHO better.



What did you mean by "died"?


----------



## TMOY (Oct 5, 2008)

When I say "died", I'm perhaps exaggreating... In fact one of the screws kept on unscrewing and I couldn't manage to put it back in a completely screwed state, which made my pyraminx unusable for speed (way too much pops).


----------



## bjorkopolian (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey!
I would like to buy a megaminx, but i'm not that technical, how exactly do you decrease the spring tension? 
And which cube is the strongest, i mean which one has the least problems with tiles falling off..

thx!


----------

